# NMZ



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

some has too....


looks tippy


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ron,

When you get done there will you come and do my lawn....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> Ron,
> 
> When you get done there will you come and do my lawn....


You'll have to wait. While Pinhead and I were testing it someone from the industrial park contracted us to do all the ditches. ;D ;D ;D Just need two more inches of water so I can go fast.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG!!! Now that's funny!!!! [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

you know your lucky there wasnt much water in that ditch, because gheenoes have a horrible ride and they are very wet. it might make a good ditch boat, but i would never take that POS out in teh real water.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. What HP motor and how much does it weigh?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

needs a jack plate, stern lifting prop, tunnel, and trim tabs if your ever going to get that thing shallow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> you know your lucky there wasnt much water in that ditch, because gheenoes have a horrible ride and they are very wet. it might make a good ditch boat, but i would never take that POS out in teh real water.


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Gotta crawl before we walk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> Nice. What HP motor and how much does it weigh?


It's a 5.5 Honda an pretty quiet.  It's going to get a Jack Plate and I think that will help with the angle.  I was dragging the bottom the whole way (Curtise forgot to mention they draw too much water too  ;D ;D)  so I didn't get a real feel for her.  Hit a concrete block with the prop. NP   Weigth is about 83 lbs,


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

All I can say is I bet none of you have a neighbor at work like mine!!You made my day with that episode! [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

When are u going to let me borrow your green wet lawn mower?......lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> All I can say is I bet none of you have a neighbor at work like mine!!You made my day with that episode! [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


I'm happy I could amuse you.   Not near as many spectators as when I put the Jeep in the same spot though. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

WOW


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

jeez, talk about leaving some prop scars


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

> jeez, talk about leaving some prop scars


Funny you should mention that.  "No aquatic life was damaged with the test" ;D ;D ;D  My landlord would have loved for me to dig up the botton so he would not have to mow.  The county discs retention poids to aid drainage.  I checked the ditch this AM and you can't even tell I was raising heck yesterday.   Must have something to do with the "auger" drive.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice rig. I like it so much, i just may have one in Blue....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I want to build one too. Mine would be camo. Its the cost of the mud motor that I am concerned about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

> I want to build one too. Mine would be camo. Its the cost of the mud motor that I am concerned about.


I'm going to Camo Sea Dek her as soon as I can do a layout and place my order.. It will most likely be a few weeks before I can get some real performance numbers on the mud motor. My wife says I'm doing something called a "Vacation" next week. : What's a vacation? :-/


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > I want to build one too. Mine would be camo. Its the cost of the mud motor that I am concerned about.
> 
> 
> I'm going to Camo Sea Dek her as soon as I can do a layout and place my order..  It will most likely be a few weeks before I can get some real performance numbers on the mud motor.  My wife says I'm doing something called a "Vacation" next week. :  What's a vacation? :-/


Vacation - Is when you have to do what the wife wants to do. [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------

